# Simovert Masterdrive MC Plus



## Tobias2k9 (14 August 2009)

Hi liebe Community, 
folgendes Problem - Ich habe hier einen Simovert Masterdrive MC Plus, und möchte ihn in Betrieb nehmen. Mit der Profibusschnitstelle etc. hat alles geklappt das einzige wo ich hänge ist die Drehzalsteuerung bzw. dem Drehzahlsollwert. Ich gebe dem FU im PZD2 einen Drehzahlsollwert z.B. 800 vor und starte - jedoch bekommt der FU kein Sollwert von der SPS ( Ist SPS geführt paramentriert). Er geht zwar in den Betriebsmodus aber da er keinen Sollwert hat bzw. 0 ist bleibt er auf 0. Nun die eigentliche Frage. Wo gebe ich dem FU (in welchem Parameter) die Solldrehzahl vor ?

vielen dank

Tobias


----------



## Robby58 (15 August 2009)

Hallo Tobias,

in Parameter P443 (Quelle Hauptsollwert) muss KK3032 (CB/TB Doppelwort 2) stehen. In Parameter r446 kannst du den ankommenden Wert auslesen.
Bitte bedenke auch, dass du für 100% Sollwert einen recht grossen Wert (1.073742e+009) an den FU schicken musst.

Gruß

Robert


http://www.prickartz.com/


----------



## offliner (17 August 2009)

100% entsprechen 40000000h bei Doppelwort und 4000h bei Wortadressierung immer auf die Bezugsparameter bezogen. Wenn der Rest passt sollte es das sein...


----------



## Ralle (17 August 2009)

offliner schrieb:


> 100% entsprechen 40000000h bei Doppelwort und 4000h bei Wortadressierung immer auf die Bezugsparameter bezogen. Wenn der Rest passt sollte es das sein...



Hat diese absurde Art der Sollwertgröße und - Festlegung eigentlich einen wirklichen Sinn oder ist das einfach nur Siemens-like?


----------

